# Paint mask



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

..........


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Lookin good!
For a suggestion...maybe scallops?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Go Kev go!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

...........


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

SlickRick said:


> Lookin good!
> For a suggestion...maybe scallops?


Yeeeeeeeeeeah Scallops!! Would be great to paint Scallops in single or two or three tone colors on late model car styles.

Here are some examples of Scallops on some fine 1/1 cars...

https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/pool/tags/car/

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=189013

Bob...a guy...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.........


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> I have had a few request for scallops and I will see what I can do as well as some other designs


I was looking at the Hamb Scallop thread and noticed a Flames in middle and scallops on the outside with more scallops on a 50s style pickup hood for a nice mixed look.
The flames and scallops were red painted over flat black.
On the last page...





Bz


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Let Mikey try it he hates everything...Hey he likes it!! I'm a LIFE fan*

First off I want to thank GoodwrenchIntim for sending me these Very Cool Flame Mask to try out...Thank You!!

The yellow masking material works great on these...Oh Yeah!!

Just got them in the mail this afternoon and started in on a white Dash Ghia 
& then an AW Suburban that was already rusted up.













Will post more pictures as more flames get sprayed...Phsssssssssssst

Bob...took finger painting 101 in kindergarten...zilla


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.........


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

.......


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> This won't be hard to do. For something like this you can just stack the mask on top of each other. I have painted some 1/24th cars where i used 3-4 different mask


On this Rusty body I masked of the outside edges of the flames and stripe.
THEN put down a light mist white FIRST to get the colors to pop. 
The colors won't show up on dark surfaces otherwise.

Another tip for all you first time flame shooters: Airbrush down from the top and try to avoid painting into the tape edge. 

Make sure your body is mounted to something that you can hold onto as you will be taking tape off and the paint will still be wet so, mount it up good.

Leave your masking tape edges under your body loose so, you can remove the tape easily after painting.

I paint and then remove the paint mask right after painting for crisp lines.
You don't want the paint to dry as it will pull up on the edges.

Have fun and don't be afraid to mess up. I mess up all the time and just show my good stuff.  Strip and repaint the others...

I always take a round toothpick and do a quick push down to make sure there won't be any paint leaking under the edges right before I start spraying. 

____________ ________________ _____________

Used to race RC Dune buggies on a Clay Track before we had kids.

Masking and painting the bodies was just as much fun as racing on a Saturday night in a Heated Metal barn during the Winter...Good Times!!

On a much larger scale of body I was able to mask off Lightning bolts and then airbrush White around the masking lightly. 

Then paint the main color of the body Orange. Fallowed up by removing the masking and painting the lightning bolts (not sharpe edge bolts but, real looking long and twisting type bolts) Yellow.

Oooooooooh and it all got painted from the inside of a clear lexan body.

Bob...Eye paint in my sleep...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Huh... I let the paint dry first, but my hands aren't steady like they used to be. This is why in my case, least number of paint coats are important. You also want the lightest of paint coats because the masks don't always seal off body seams like hood to fender or fender to door. Paint too heavy and wet a coat and the paint will run into the seams. It it also good practice to lay down a clear coat or two _*before*_ applying your masks. Any little over sprays can be addressed with fine grit sand paper should they occur. I heartily suggest using lacquers for mask use. The paint dries much quicker than enamel.

Here's a few more tips for using masks.

1. Be as careful as possible when handling masks. Oil and dirt from your fingers on the sticky side will kill a mask's ability to work properly. Mess up the sticky side and your paint can bleed under it.

2. Remove the mask carefully after shooting your paint. Don't stretch it!! As long as it comes off neatly (rule 1 applies here too) you can reuse it.

3. After use, place the mask back on the backing sheet for reuse. Paint will clean up off of it with a little thinner. Make sure the mask is fully stuck to the carrier it came on first. You don't want your paper towel dripping wet with thinner. Getting thinner on the adhesive will also kill the mask. 

Plan your work carefully. When using a mask, generally you want the lowest number of paint coats to be applied, and the thinnest coats too. Air brushing is a must! Spray bombs shoot out way too much paint at once! This is why you have to plan your paint. Some things cover better than others. Sometimes, the flames are easier painted last (using the reverse mask rather than the flame itself). 

Here's a couple of examples of cars using the reverse mask...









It's way easier to shoot a candy color or two over pearl white. The same goes with shooting black over pink pearl. For ghost flames, spray your body black, and then mask it up. Then spray white pearl over it. Just a few light mist coats is all you need. It doesn't take much. Remember, they're ghost flames. In the light they will be quite apparent.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

*scallops*

I'll post some scallops here. You might be able to download and make your masks.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the scallops, I will try them on my cutter


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

...............


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Bob I use to love doing RC bodies, so much room to work lol. Here is a 1/24th body I did, I dont have any pics left of my RC days


Greeeeeeeeat Paintjob GoodwrenchIntim!! 

Oooooooooooooh Yeah I liked painting the drips...basically flames without points. 

Bz


----------

